# [H]space marines [W] warhammer army



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok what I have 
HQ
raven guard capt shrike
Chaplin-jump pack- model used is forge worlds korvydae , with head and weapon swap.
converted libby
Captain - power sword and flamer( used as counts as vulkan hestan)

Troops
10 man tactical squad- pictured- missile launcher and flamer
10 man tactical squad -new in box

dedicated transports
3x drop pods - 1 new in box

elites
5 man terminatoer squad- assault cannon
8x stern guard- power fist, 2xmelta guns, 2xcombi melta
7x stern guard- power sword, heavy flamer, 4x combi flamers

fast
5x vanguard vets-1x storm shield and thunder hammers and 2x twin lighting claws
storm talon

heavy
storm raven

misc
new hard back space marine codex
forge world raven guard transfer sheet

all this worth around £430 

looking for sensible offer or trade fro warhammer army( open to different armys)

im uk based , items will be shipped via parcel delivery company in the uk.

thanks for looking









































marine codex and transfer not pictured but transfer brand new and codex hardly used.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

How do you feel about Tomb Kings?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Sethis said:


> How do you feel about Tomb Kings?


I maybe interested, what's included?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I have more TKs than you have Marines lol, so whatever you want. Got (in brief):

Chariots (about 15, using Dire Wolves as mounts)
Skeletons (Built, about 50-60. 40 more unbuilt)
About 12 Horsemen (again, Dire Wolves with riders)
3x Carrion
6 Ushabti
3x Scorpions
Giant
Necrosphinx
Tomb Sphinx
Casket
Army book
And some other stuff unbuilt.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what would u be willing to swap for what I got and have u any pics?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

army still available , added a rhino to the marine army aswell.

open to offers or swap for a warhammer army.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

looking for £210 posted in uk, armys worth over £400


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

still looking to trade.


----------

